# mutiple server set-up



## drummondislebsd (Oct 29, 2010)

I have a server running called app101.server.com.   I built a second server called 
app102.server.com.

I am unable to get the second server to resolve, meaning I cannot ssh into the server, nor can I find it by typing in the ip address.  

I believe the problem lies with the "server.com" part of the server name.  I used "app102.server.com" as the hostname and used the same gateway, and broadcast IP's as app101 server, but with a unique static IP.  

My brain tells me it will not resolve as the DNS for domain "server.com" is a different ip than assigned to app102.server.com.

I think this can be done as I've seen other hosting companies use this structure for their servers;
beagle.dog.com
hound.dog.com
pointer.dog.com

Any hints on better understanding and resolving this will be appreciated.

note i have a /28 block of ip's.   in my firewall, i assigned a /29 block to app101 and a /30 block to app102.  And, I thought/hoped the pf/firewall would direct traffic to the app102 server even though the domain "server.com" is the same on both machines... frustrated...


----------



## aragon (Oct 29, 2010)

You need to update the DNS entries on the master DNS server that hosts your 'server.com' domain.  Setting the hostname of a system generally does not do that.


----------



## shitson (Oct 29, 2010)

First thing to do is make sure you can ping the box end to end. 

So make sure that app102.server.com can ping app101.server.com both ways (this is a ping using their IP Address not their domain name aka. FQDN)

The next part of the problem is what you describing as subdomains. Think of them as just a text based pointer. i.e mysite.com is a pointer in itself and it can point to say 10.0.0.1 then you can have say http://www.mysite.com (www being a subdomain of mysite.com) pointing to 10.0.0.2 and even freebsd.mysite.com (freebsd being a subdomain of mysite.com)

Don't let your web browser fool you into thinking all DNS entries begin with a www it's just a subdomain A record pointing to another address. You could just goto google.com or http://www.google.com (there are A records that point both to 66.102.11.104). All it is - Is a string of words that are matched to an IP address (but can be more complex based on how you look into it)

Now the other problem is "hostnames", they really have nothing to do with DNS. Your DNS record may point to webserver.mysite.com but your Web Server at this address could have a hostname of goober or hotdog or something else. What is important though is making sure that your /etc/resolv.conf has a search domain listed. The search domain is kind of like the "I'm too lazy to tack on the domain name so do it for me".

ie. 


```
search mysite.com
nameserver 10.0.0.39
```

Which means if I try to ping webserver it will tack on the search domain and make it webserver.mysite.com. If you try to query your DNS with just "webserver" a table entry does not exist for this as there is no zone for it. There is only a db.mysite.com which is where webserver lives. 

I hope this helps i only just started out with DNS & Bind too. A book i will look at reading in the future is http://www.amazon.com/DNS-BIND-5th-Cricket-Liu/dp/0596100574/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1288309418&sr=8-1


----------



## drummondislebsd (Oct 29, 2010)

OK.  So, updating the dns on the master nameserver.  

So, does this mean to establish a subdomain on the master dns server pointing the A record to the app102.server.com and another A record pointing to another subdomain 
app202.server.com?  Each with their own static ip addresses?

To complicate it...

The existing box specifies the nameserver ip of the T1 provider in resolv.conf.  And,, on the existing box, I created ns1.server.com and ns2.server.com.  These are both registered at the "master dns" source, aka, a hosting account I utilize for domain registration only... where the server.com, ns1.server.com and ns2.server.com are all registered.  At the master dns location, the ns1.server.com and ns2.server.com subdomains have A records pointing to a static ip on my box.  The dns of server.com on the master dns server specifies nameservers of ns1.server.com and ns2.server.com.

It all works, but I fear I'm caught in my own proverbial web trying to do this.

Further suggestions?


----------



## SirDice (Oct 29, 2010)

drummondislebsd said:
			
		

> OK.  So, updating the dns on the master nameserver.
> 
> So, does this mean to establish a subdomain on the master dns server pointing the A record to the app102.server.com and another A record pointing to another subdomain
> app202.server.com?  Each with their own static ip addresses?


There's no subdomain. Both entries can be added to the server.com zone. Similar to mine:


```
dicelan.home            IN SOA  maelcum.dicelan.home. root.dicelan.home. (
                                2008124285 ; serial
                                14400      ; refresh (4 hours)
                                7200       ; retry (2 hours)
                                2419200    ; expire (4 weeks)
                                86400      ; minimum (1 day)
                                )
                        NS      maelcum.dicelan.home.
$ORIGIN dicelan.home.
internetz               A       192.168.1.191
irc                     CNAME   internetz
Lady3Jane               A       192.168.1.71
localhost               A       127.0.0.1
                        AAAA    ::1
maelcum                 A       192.168.1.1
                        AAAA    2001:888:1c5b::1
molly                   A       192.168.1.190
                        AAAA    2001:888:1c5b::190
ns                      CNAME   maelcum
williscorto             A       192.168.1.97
```


----------

